# Site issue...blank white space when I try to edit....?



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Been happening a few days now?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

digitalis said:


> Been happening a few days now?


Is this still happening?

Does it happen if you use a different web browser?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It's still happening with chrome. I'll try mozilla shortly and get back to you.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

@ Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

digitalis said:


> It's still happening with chrome. I'll try mozilla shortly and get back to you.


Thanks, if it does, any chance of a screenshot?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hijack this thread but you'll see why!

I only have Tapatalk access at the mo and it seems I can't post new threads in any forums, but I'm ok replying?

Keeps saying this forum is not accepting new threads.

Would appreciate if you couyld move this to a new topic


----------



## 123apk (Sep 2, 2014)

Happens to me on Opera Mini. Can only reply using quick reply box. When I go to reply in full it's just a white box that you can't type in. Could turning on vBulletin mobile theme work?


----------

